# flatpacks with gold corner



## arthur kierski (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone have an idea of how much gold these flatpacks have per pound or kilo?they weight around 3grams each


----------



## tamerakshar (Mar 5, 2009)

6 grams per kilo.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 5, 2009)

do you have a source for that info?

because 6 grams per kilo would make it about 2 grams per pound, which is twice the yield of 1 pound of fingers... Seams a little off.


----------



## tamerakshar (Mar 5, 2009)

it has been processed without the green base, only the black tops.


----------



## meng2k7 (Mar 6, 2009)

tamerakshar said:


> it has been processed without the green base, only the black tops.



yes,i second emotions. :wink:

and it would yield approximately 5 gms. minimum.


----------

